# Scleromystax Barbatus



## Gemmini (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi
i got a breeding pair of Scleromystax Barbatus last sunday.
Pic....










They breed while in the pet shop and i was told she was ready to breed again (belly full of eggs).
They were sharing a 3 foot tank with 3 other corys, 2 L134 and a few endlers which is sand based. Ive put them in a 2 foot tank of there own with no substrate on the bottom of the tank???
Im doing regular water changes.
What is best to feed them????
is there anything else i can do?????? 
Does anyone have these or are breeding these that can help me and give me advice????


----------



## Fishnut2 (Jan 18, 2005)

Everything you ever want to know is right here: http://www.fishforums.com/forum/hatchery/13970-breeding-barbatus.html


----------

